# Tips for using this forum



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Over a year ago, Melissa made two movies to walk you through the the basics of the forum. When you view them, you can see exactly where to click on your own screen after you are done viewing.

In the first movie, you will learn how to set up your User CP (Control Panel), add your birthday to the forum calendar (Yea!), add an avatar and set up a signature.

The second movie shows you how to post new threads and how to post replies. (Jan, you can see how to reply without requiring a quote to do it.)

Here is the link to the topic and two movies.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, and the other fun benefit is that you get to listen to Melissa's accent.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that's cool. Thanks Kimberly.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome, Amy. Some of these older topics can be really beneficial.

Melissa has changed a couple of things since she made the movies, but the majority of information is still pertinent.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Another great tip, is that you have to be ready to spend more time than you thought at this forum; perusing the threads, getting a huge laugh out of many of the posts, being tickled pink by the adorable pictures and able to lend a hand when there are questions. :biggrin1:

Oh, and there's a whole lot more, but I don't want to scare anyone off!  :bolt: :wave: :whoo:


----------

